# Old Sears 10hp for go-kart



## Funkyboss (Jan 18, 2006)

I have an old sears craftsman 10hp motor with an electric start that I would like to use on a go-kart. The motor ways a ton, and with the weight of the battery I think its just to much, so what I would like to do it convert it to a pull start. Is this possible to do and if so would it be easy to come by the parts? The motor came off of a riding lawnmower that is atleast 30 years old, but I have had it running. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I wouldn't see why not, it may be a little hard trying to start it, but it sounds doable. You can find a hole crap load of parts on e-bay and even fleamarkets. Google it and see what you come up with!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

vertical crank? then it would be terribly hard to even put it on a go-cart, you can't turn it or make it into a horizontal, unless its a horizontal, which it can be, sears used horizontals on their old tractors (built like tanks actually). you could find a recoil shroud off the same hp range, and the starter clutch. one way you could keep electric start, (does it use a starter alternator?) just leave the starter on, and jump it.


----------



## Funkyboss (Jan 18, 2006)

Thats exactly what it is, an old sears craftsman horizontal shaft with alternator starter. I bought a battery for it but it wasn't strong enough to turn it over, so I jumped it with my car and it actually ran pretty strong. Although the electric start would make life easy, I would prefer to simplify it and save any weight that I can. Thanks for the help!


----------

